# Database Discussions > MS SQL Server 7/MS SQL Server 2000 >  How to check number of Active connections in SQL server?

## sujit

Hi All

How to check number of active connections ?
I know two ways of doing it ..

1.  run sp_who2 

2. in Current Activity in Enterprise Manager ..

If what ever number I am seeing is the Active Number of Connections ..then 

I am facing a problem here ..

In My serevr I have 75 Users licenses are configured for Per server option ..
Through a Java aplication when Developer tried to capture any SQL server Connection it says following error ..

Details : 
[MERANT][SQLServer JDBC Driver][SQLServer]Login failed. The maximum simultaneous user count of 75 licenses for this &#39;Standard Edition&#39; server has been exceeded. Additional licenses should be obtained and installed or you should upgrade to a full version.

If I see from Sp_who2 and Current Activity  , I can see only 37 Connections ...?

Why is so .. If I am having 75 configured and 37 live in sp_who2 ..why I am getting that error message ?

Is there other way to see Actual Number of Connections made to server ?

Sujit Kandi 
1 860 520 7454

----------


## rc

Try using Sp_who2 &#39;Active&#39;


------------
sujit at 1/23/2002 2:51:20 PM

Hi All

How to check number of active connections ?
I know two ways of doing it ..

1.  run sp_who2 

2. in Current Activity in Enterprise Manager ..

If what ever number I am seeing is the Active Number of Connections ..then 

I am facing a problem here ..

In My serevr I have 75 Users licenses are configured for Per server option ..
Through a Java aplication when Developer tried to capture any SQL server Connection it says following error ..

Details : 
[MERANT][SQLServer JDBC Driver][SQLServer]Login failed. The maximum simultaneous user count of 75 licenses for this &#39;Standard Edition&#39; server has been exceeded. Additional licenses should be obtained and installed or you should upgrade to a full version.

If I see from Sp_who2 and Current Activity  , I can see only 37 Connections ...?

Why is so .. If I am having 75 configured and 37 live in sp_who2 ..why I am getting that error message ?

Is there other way to see Actual Number of Connections made to server ?

Sujit Kandi 
1 860 520 7454

----------

